# Which Geo's do I really have???



## RayQ (Sep 26, 2007)

I know that these are tough to tell apart - can some of the experst please tell me what I have? They were given to me and are pretty great looking fish.

maybe Geo Brokopondo based on body shape?









The second is much taller - I have no idea what "he" is









I presume that they are both males by the vents - very small, these two are both about 7" total length (excluding trailers)

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Ray


----------



## RayQ (Sep 26, 2007)

There aren't any comments???


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 24, 2008)

It's really hard to say - perhaps some one like Ed, Dutch Dude, Dwarfpike or DeadFish can help you out with this - I don't have the time to look through my books right now, sorry.


----------



## ric (Apr 23, 2008)

HI

Im no expert but based on the fourth lateral line being Y shaped and the black blotch on the cheek id say geo dicrozoster but the tail pattern is different then pics *** seen.
hope this helps


----------



## bernreuther (Jan 29, 2007)

I have no information to add, but whatever they are, they're really nice.


----------



## RayQ (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks for looking and offering your thoughts . . . I have confirmation from 3 other sources that these are Dicrozoster :thumb:

Ray


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

RayQ said:


> Thanks for looking and offering your thoughts . . . I have confirmation from 3 other sources that these are Dicrozoster :thumb:
> 
> Ray


Usually a good way of I.D'ing a fish...using multiple sites. The guys at The Cichlid Room Companion are very good and usually spot on. It's also funny how other sites will be able to I.D a fish after the guys at The Cichlid Room Companion have given thier thoughts. I'd be very interested to hear which site was able to offer a reliable I.D first.

You should list each site, the day you posted pics, and how many hours/days it took for someone to first come up with the name G. dicrozoster.

For Example.
*The Cichlid Room Companion* - Pics posted Mon June 30th 8:39pm(my time)
First G. dicrozoster I.D Mon June 30th 10:45pm(my time)
Confirmation Tue July 1st 10:57am(my time) 
So 2 hours and 6 minutes

Cichlid-Forum - Pics posted Fri June 27th 3:12pm(my time)
First G. dicrozoster I.D Thurs July 3rd 8:06(am)
Confirmation...
So 5 days 16 hours and 54 minutes.


----------



## illy-d (Nov 6, 2005)

^a lot of people visit both sites... one site more frequently than the other...


----------



## RayQ (Sep 26, 2007)

I did get a response quicker on the other site . . . but, I'm new to this folder on this site and I know that it is hard to break in to the group some times :lol:

The fastest confirmation was from a local importer/distributor - within an hour of showing him the photos - he had confirmation for me - all of the replies were the same :thumb:

Thanks again for all the help guys! I hope to get back into the SA's full swing - once I move out another colony of Tropheus :wink:

Ray


----------



## marcalanjacobs (Jul 16, 2008)

I recently bought what I think is the same fish and was told it was Geo Altifrons.



















I know that mine don't have the same black spot and yours do but I have see photos of Altifrons with this marking:

http://www.cichlids.com/pictures/pic/Geo_Altifrons.html


----------



## xrockx (Jan 17, 2005)

Ray I would have to go with dicrozoster as well.



marcalanjacobs said:


> I recently bought what I think is the same fish and was told it was Geo Altifrons.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And for you I would say those are satanoperca jurupari.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

_Satanoperca leucosticta_ actually. :thumb:


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

yep I agree S. leucosticta. the spots on the face are the giveaway.


----------



## RayQ (Sep 26, 2007)

I agree with Leucosticta - a great eartheater but, not a Geo at all.

Ray


----------

